# What is a fair Price to sell two used 12" Kickers CVR in sealed box?



## MOFOA (Aug 13, 2011)

Looking to sell these subs, what should I _reasonably_ expect to get for these subs? Box is in decent shape, and is carpeted. Thanks.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Pics


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

$100 tops ...

last time i had CVRs in my daliy hooptie i paid $120 for em in the kicker ported box .. in a sealed box they sound even worse than they do ported LOL


----------



## MOFOA (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah, decided to go Alpine Type R and with a ported box. I was thinking $100 too, but it's been 15 years since I had subs so I don't know what things are going for nowadays.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

MOFOA said:


> Yeah, decided to go Alpine Type R and with a ported box. I was thinking $100 too, but it's been 15 years since I had subs so I don't know what things are going for nowadays.
> 
> View attachment 359700


*ILL TAKE THEM FOR 100 SHIPPED  LMK*


----------



## MOFOA (Aug 13, 2011)

These were sold in town.  Should be getting my new amp today, looking forward to putting my trunk back together real soon.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

MOFOA said:


> These were sold in town.  *Should be getting my new amp today, looking forward to putting my trunk* back together real soon.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

used 80 bucks


----------

